# كارثة تسرب النفط في منصة بريتش بتروليوم في خليج المكسيك



## بشار رائد (25 أغسطس 2010)

ماذا حدث
نقطة الالتقاء بين RISER and Wellhead حدث بها كسر
وكانت شركة بي بي قالت قبل ذلك ان "اختبار مقاومة البئر ام سي252 بدأت اليوم (امس الخميس)" مضيفة ان "الاختبار سيستمر على الاقل لمدة 6 ساعات ويمكن ان يمتد الى 48 ساعة".وكان اكتشاف تسرب اثناء عمليات التحضير التي تسبق اطلاق الاختبار ليلا ادى الى تأجيله.
وعوض غطاء جديد غطاء سابقا سحب السبت كان يجمع نحو 25 الف برميل يوميا من الكمية المتسربة يوميا والتي تتراوح بين 35 الفا و60 الف برميل.
وتؤكد الشركة البريطانية ان هذا الغطاء الجديد لم يسبق ان استخدم ابدا "في هذا العمق وفي مثل هذه الظروف".
واعرب العالم الاميركي ميشيو كاكو الخميس عن "تفاؤله". وقال "يمكننا رؤية ضوء في نهاية النفق" مضيفا "اذا كانت البقة النفطية دراما من ثلاثة فصول فنحن في المشهد الاخير من الفصل الثالث".
واذا تعذر سد البئر نهائيا بمساعدة الغطاء فان بي بي تعتزم البدء في مستهل آب/اغسطس حفر بئرين للتصريف بهدف الوقف النهائي للتسرب النفطي.
وقدرت الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الثلاثاء كميات النفط التي تسربت الى خليج المكسيك بسبب هذه الكارثة بما بين 2,3 و4,5 ملايين برميل.
وللمقارنة فان هذه الكمية هي اكثر بما بين 58 و112 مرة من كميات النفط التي تسربت للبحر لدى غرق اكسون فالديز في الاسكا العام 1989.


:


----------



## مهندس المحبة (25 أغسطس 2010)

ملتقى المهندسين العرب - أول ملتقى هندسي عربي > الملتقى الهندسي > الهندسة الكيميائية 
سوف ينقل لقسم النفط لأنه من أختصاصهم ...


----------



## بشار رائد (25 أغسطس 2010)

مهندس المحبة قال:


> ملتقى المهندسين العرب - أول ملتقى هندسي عربي > الملتقى الهندسي > الهندسة الكيميائية
> سوف ينقل لقسم النفط لأنه من أختصاصهم ...


تحياتي الى مشرفنا الغالي
اتوقع ان الموضوع يتعلق ايضاً في الهندسة الكيميائية حيث اني مهندس كيميائي واعمل مع شركة من اكبر شركات البترول في العالم
وشكراً لك


----------



## khalid elnaji (26 أغسطس 2010)

الموضو ع جميل ومفيد


----------



## سيد محمد محمود (26 أغسطس 2010)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## elgendawy (29 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع جميل وشيق


----------



## ناديا 2009 (29 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع رائع شكرا لك


----------



## محايد (30 أغسطس 2010)

*B.o.p*






Blowout preventor او BOP اختصارا
وهي تستعمل في حفر ابار النفط
في الحقيقية لها عدة اسماء...لكنها في المحصلة عبارة عن صمام...


----------



## محايد (30 أغسطس 2010)

هل من الممكن تصحيح المصطح..................typo
Blowout preventor 
الى
preventer


----------



## amjad2010 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع مفيد


----------

